# Colorado?



## ayahuascadream (Jul 30, 2010)

Are there any support groups currently in Colorado? Particularly Denver or surrounding towns? If not anywhere in Colorado would be good


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

*Good question.*

I haven't found any. :/ I see there is a meetup group in Denver, from this organization. Uhm, there may be toll free telephone support. Once upon a time there was a group based in Boulder, but that's a bit of a jaunt. ???


----------

